# BBCode macht nicht das was er soll



## unicorn (21. März 2004)

Hi Leute,

Ich bin kein PHP Programmierer. Ich benutze für mein Forum das PHP KIT Version 1.6.03. Das als Info. 
Jetzt habe ich das Problem festgestellt, das wenn jemand einen Text mit 
BB-Code in KURSIV formatieren will, dann wird er nicht kursiv formatiert, sondern es wird ein Link aus diesem formatierten Text angelegt der aber ins Datennirwana geht.
Jetzt habe ich meine Datenbank schon auf meiner Festplatte gesichert und das PHP-KIT neu installiert. Einen neue Datenbank ist natürlich auch neu angelegt worden Jetzt trat das oben genannte Problem nicht mehr auf. Zuerst dachte ich die PHP KIT Installation auf dem Server hätte einen Fehler, aber nachdem ich meine vorher gespeicherte Datenbank wieder hochgeladen hatte, war der Fehler wieder da.
So jetzt meine Frage an einen PHP Spezialisten: Wo in der Datenbank wird der PHP Code behandelt bzw. eingestellt oder geändert. Ich vermute dort einen Fehler. Ich suche jetzt schon ca. 2 Tage. Kopfschmerzen inclusive

MFG Unicorn

Und hoffe auf eine tolle Hilfe


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. März 2004)

Ich schätze ( Vermutung ) der Code wir gar nicht in der Datenbank erzeugt, sondern von einem JavaScript, also musst Du nach einer *.JS Datei suchen und dort gucken, ob in dieser ein Fehler ist!


----------



## unicorn (21. März 2004)

Hallo Thomas,


Ich danke Dir erstmal für Deine Antwort.
Jetzt muß ich erstmal nach dieser Funktion suchen. Die vermute ich aber bei den Daten des PHP KIT. Da aber das PHP KIT mit einer neuen Datenbank optimal funktioniert und mit der alten Datenbank nicht, kann ich es fast nicht glauben, das es daran liegt.

Aber jetzt schaue ich erstmal nach


MFG

Unicorn


----------

